# A couple bud shots



## Triggga (Jul 3, 2009)

No idea what it is but it is unreal...anybody got any ideas?

edited

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43903


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Looks like good smoke! I don't think anybody is going to able to tell you the strain as its almost impossible to tell by eye! Looks sweet though!



                                                 Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

:fly: :48: :bong2: :ccc: :afroweed: :bong1: :tokie: u gotta getter chance of me gettin it right ,just send in a discretly packaged box marked fragle DO NOT DROP.Once I take a toke,tell ya bout ya smoke


----------



## Triggga (Jul 3, 2009)

True lol i guess it was a long shot guessing what strain it was...i wanna grow it but i have to find out what it is first...

its got an very strong scent thats almost sweet..and it tastes just like it smells...pretty harsh even in a bong but has a great aftertaste


----------

